# his photo reminds me of them



## Pitt

I'd like to know the correct translation:

_This photo reminds me of them [= of my parents]:_
_1. Esta foto me los recuerda._
_2. Esta foto me recuerda a ellos._

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

La primera sería la mejor opción.


----------



## murciana

Las dos son correctas, aunque a mí me suena más natural la opción 2 "Esta foto me recuerda a ellos". A no ser que ya hayas mencionado la foto anteriormente, claro...


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Fíjate en España puede que suene normal, pero en Latinoamérica no suena tan normal. Cosas de usos y costumbre, ¿ah?


----------



## murciana

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> Fíjate en España puede que suene normal, pero en Latinoamérica no suena tan normal. Cosas de usos y costumbre, ¿ah?


 
Totalmente de acuerdo...  Claro, yo "barro para casa" jiji


----------



## TIGER1050

murciana said:


> Las dos son correctas, aunque a mí me suena más natural la opción 2 "Esta foto me recuerda a ellos". A no ser que ya hayas mencionado la foto anteriormente, claro...


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con el compañero de Murcia en que la expresión más natural es la segunda. De hecho, en el otro extremo de la península ibérica (Galicia) la expresión natural sería "me recuerda a ellos" y la expresión "me los recuerda", por lo menos, por aquí, suena verdaderamente rara.
Saludos.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Bueno, depende de Pitt ahora. Depende de quién vaya a leer su traducción si alguien de España o alguien de Latinoamérica. Pero las dos son correctas, como lo dijo murciana.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo también de acuerdo con la compañera de Murcia y el compañero gallego.


----------



## westhartford

To be honest, I don't think the first sentence you wrote is correct, let me explain you why. In Spanish, the verb ''recordar'' is always followed by the preposition 'a', but not in the same way as ''esperar a'' or ''querer a''. In these two last verbs, the preposition 'a' is only used when referring to people. However, it is not used if referring to objects. (Eg. Espero a mi hermana/La espero; Espero el autobús/Lo espero). This is very different from the verb ''recordar'', since this verb ALWAYS REQUIRES the preposition 'a', which means that the nouns it preceeds cannot be substituted by a pronoun, as before. That is to say, you can say: este paisaje me recuerda a mi juventud, but you can't say este paisaje me la recuerda. This sounds utterly wrong to me. I hope this clarification helps.

In other words, sentence number 2 is correct, whilst number one isn't.


----------



## Pitt

westhartford said:


> That is to say, you can say: este paisaje me recuerda a mi juventud, but you can't say este paisaje me la recuerda. This sounds utterly wrong to me. I hope this clarification helps.
> 
> In other words, sentence number 2 is correct, whilst number one isn't.


 
A mi entender *a mi juventud* es un complemento de preposición o suplemento (no un complemento directo).  

Esta foto me recuerda *a mis padres* > Me recuerda *a ellos*.
¿Es *a mis padres/a ellos* un complemento de preposición y *me* un complemento directo?

Saludos


----------



## murciana

westhartford said:


> To be honest, I don't think the first sentence you wrote is correct, ...
> In other words, sentence number 2 is correct, whilst number one isn't.


 
I don’t totally agree; in my opinion, if you mention the photo or your parents previously, option 1 could also be possible: 
 
“Echo mucho de menos a mis padres. *Esta foto me los recuerda*.”


----------



## westhartford

Pitt said:


> A mi entender *a mi juventud* es un complemento de preposición o suplemento (no un complemento directo). ¿Es *me *un complemento directo en esta frase?
> 
> Saludos




No es un complemento de preposición, sino un complemento de regimen. 'Me' hace la función de complemento indirecto


----------



## westhartford

murciana said:


> I don’t totally agree; in my opinion, if you mention the photo or your parents previously, option 1 could also be possible:
> 
> “Echo mucho de menos a mis padres. *Esta foto me los recuerda*.”



It sounds so awkward to me. It may have to do with the region you are from, but I can assure you that nobody from Madrid would say that. I still think it's not correct though, since you can't replace a complemento de régimen for a noun, people might still say it though


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

Esta foto me recuerda a mis padres > Esta foto me los recuerda.

En todo caso el verbo *recordar* es transitivo: el complemento directo es *a mis* *padres/los* y *me *es el complemento indirecto. Pero no se puede sustituir el complemento directo *a mis padres* por el pronombre tónico *a ellos*. ¿Es así?


----------



## westhartford

El verbo recordar puede ser transitivo, pero cuando significa acordarse. Por ejemplo: no recordé que hoy era tu cumpleaños= no me acordé de que hoy era tu cumpleaños = no lo recordé // No recordaba a Juan = No me acordaba de Juan = No lo recordaba. 
Sin embargo, en tu frase tiene un significado diferente. Significa hacer pensar en alguien. Esta foto me recuerda a mis padres = Esta foto me hace pensar en mis padres(más o menos). Aquí, no puedes decir Esta foto me los recuerda. 

¿Entiendes? No sé cómo explicártelo para que lo veas...


----------



## Pitt

westhartford said:


> El verbo recordar puede ser transitivo, pero cuando significa acordarse. Por ejemplo: no recordé que hoy era tu cumpleaños= no me acordé de que hoy era tu cumpleaños = no lo recordé // No recordaba a Juan = No me acordaba de Juan = No lo recordaba.
> Sin embargo, en tu frase tiene un significado diferente. Significa hacer pensar en alguien. Esta foto me recuerda a mis padres = Esta foto me hace pensar en mis padres(más o menos). Aquí, no puedes decir Esta foto me los recuerda.
> 
> ¿Entiendes? No sé cómo explicártelo para que lo veas...


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu explicación! Esto lo entiendo, pero no entiendo que *me *sea un complemento indirecto. En la frase inglesa* me* es un complemento directo: _This photo reminds me of my parents._


----------



## nanel

westhartford said:


> ...but I can assure you that nobody from Madrid would say that.


 No asegures tan rápido  Yo soy de Madrid y me suena normal. Es más, he preguntado a varios compañeros y la mayoría dicen que usarían la primera opción. Whether it's correct or not, I don't know, but I wanted to clarify that the regional thing doesn't really work in Madrid


----------



## roanheads

Pitt,
Creo que " esta foto me los recuerda " es correcto.
los . OD
me   OI

Don't remind me of it. ( don't remind it to me )

it > OD
me > OI

No me lo recuerdes. 

Lo > OD
me > OI

Así siempre lo uso.


----------



## roanheads

Ya veo que a  "nanel " también le gusta esta opción.


----------



## westhartford

I'm sorry, but I utterly disagree. The reason why me is C.I. is the fact that you can't change into the passive form. You can't say: yo soy recordado a ellos por esta foto...
I'm sorry, but with another person from Madrid saying it sounds all right, I asked many friends/relatives and they all agree with me. I am quite amazed that the sentence doesn't sound awkward to Spaniards. And roanheads, no me lo recuerdes is a totally different case, because the meaning of the verb recordar within that sentence is ''acordarse de''. No me lo recuerdes = No hagas que me acuerde de ello. That's why there is in fact a CD. It does make sense if you say: Eso no es recordado por mí. 

We're all driving you crazy, Pitt! I'm so sorry for that, but I'm 99% sure of what I'm telling you


----------



## Pinairun

westhartford said:


> I'm sorry, but I utterly disagree. The reason why me is C.I. is the fact that you can't change into the passive form. You can't say: yo soy recordado a ellos por esta foto...
> I'm sorry, but with another person from Madrid saying it sounds all right, I asked many friends/relatives and they all agree with me. I am quite amazed that the sentence doesn't sound awkward to Spaniards. And roanheads, no me lo recuerdes is a totally different case, because the meaning of the verb recordar within that sentence is ''acordarse de''. No me lo recuerdes = No hagas que me acuerde de ello. That's why there is in fact a CD. It does make sense if you say: Eso no es recordado por mí.
> 
> We're all driving you crazy, Pitt! I'm so sorry for that, but I'm 99% sure of what I'm telling you


 

Westhartford, please read this in DPD:



> 2. En el español general culto este verbo es transitivo (_*recordar*_ [algo]) en sus acepciones más comunes:
> a) ...
> b) ...
> c) Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘*traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’*: _«Benigna, usted me recuerda a mi madre»_ (Díaz _Neruda_ [Chile 1991]); _«Esto me *recuerda el caso* de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer»_ (Fisas _Historias_ [Esp. 1983]).


 
En el primer ejemplo: _Usted me recuerda a mi madre_, mi madre se sustituye por el pronombre de acusativo _la:_ _Usted me la recuerda._
En el segundo: El caso de una señora que..., por el pronombre _lo: Esto me lo recuerda._

Si fuera cierto que "*a* mi madre" es un complemento preposicional o de régimen, o regido, sería que el verbo, para tener este significado, no podría prescindir de la preposición "a" y, en ese caso, el segundo ejemplo de este artículo del DPD no sería correcto.

La conversión a pasiva de la frase de Pitt sería:
Ellos me son recordados por su foto.
Su foto me los recuerda.

Su foto me trae a la memoria a mis padres.
Su foto me los trae a la memoria.


----------



## roanheads

Un poco complicado de verdad. Antes de zanjarlo una cosa más. 
to remind > recordar verbo transitivo.
Lo que nos enseñaron en clase ( hispanohablantes ) os lo cito.

(como lo de arriba) > " don't remind me ">¡ no me lo recuerdes !

y tal vez lo más importante,--->to remind somebody about something >*recordar algo a alguien* 
Esta foto me los recuerda.> this photo reminds them to me.
Los > OD
me > OI

Que durmáis bien .


----------



## westhartford

Bueno, no hemos llegado a ninguna conclusión. Sigue sonándome fatal, pero en fin. Espero no haberte confundido más de lo que ya lo estabas..


----------



## kayokid

So I have read and re-read all these posts and checked in dictionaries and grammar books and I am now convinced that the "me" is indeed an indirect object much to my chagrin.
Can someone please confirm that the following are then grammatically correct? I want to change the sentence and use the third person singular so I can see the correct grammatical usage and changes.

The photo reminds her of her mother.
La foto le recuerda a su madre.

The photo reminds her of her.
La foto se la recuerda. or: La foto le recuerda a ella.

But how do you do this one? The photo reminds Maria of her mother.
La foto le recuerda a María su madre. ??????

Many thanks.


----------



## westhartford

kayokid said:


> The photo reminds her of her mother.
> La foto le recuerda a su madre.
> 
> The photo reminds her of her.
> La foto se la recuerda. or: La foto le recuerda a ella.
> 
> But how do you do this one? The photo reminds Maria of her mother.
> La foto le recuerda a María su madre. ??????
> 
> Many thanks.



The photo reminds her of her
La foto le recuerda a ella(misma) if it's of herself you're referring to.

La foto (le) recuerda a María a su madre.
That le is referred to an Indirect object and, since the CI is located after the verb, you may add it or skip it. It's up to you. However, if it were located before the verb, you must add it. A María la foto le recuerda a su madre. 

Because of the fact that your sentence includes two female, it might sound a little confusing if you place a Maria and a su madre in that order, as you need to use the same preposition for the CI and the Complemento de Régimen. That's why I'm thinking we would tend to say a Maria le recuerda a su madre. That way is a lot cleared.

Please, let me know if I made myself clear.


----------



## Pitt

westhartford said:


> Because of the fact that your sentence includes two female, it might sound a little confusing if you place a Maria and a su madre in that order, as you need to use the same preposition for the CI and the Complemento de Régimen.


 
Todavía tengo une duda sobre esta construcción:
_La foto me recuerda *a mi madre* > La foto me recuerda *a ella*._

A mi entender el pronombre tónico *a ella* (sin el correspondiente pronombre átono *la*) no es un complemento directo, es un complemento de régimen. La pregunta correspondiente sería:
_¿*A qué* te recuerda la foto? La foto me recuerda *a ella*._
A qué/a ella  = complemento de régimen, te/me = complemento indirecto

Me gustaría saber tu opinión.

Saludos


----------



## westhartford

Efectivamente. Como traté de explicar anteriormente, el verbo recordar rige la preposición 'a' por lo que a mi madre/a ella serían sus correspondientes complementos de régimen. Y me sería CI. Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Spharadi

El "problema" es que en castellano el acusativo a veces se forma con la preposición *a* y esto causa  confusión.  Pero el verbo "recordar" es transitivo, según la RAE. Las mejores explicaciones las ha dado  westhartford, a ellas no tengo nada que agregar.


----------



## Pitt

He sacado este ejemplo del Collins Concise Spanish Dictionary:
*recordar* VT 2 (= _traer a la memoria_) to remind:
*¿A qué te recuerda esa foto?* What does that photo remind you of?

El verbo *recordar *es transitivo (tiene un complemento directo). Según esta entrada *a qué* es el complemento directo de cosa (con la preposición a). ¿Es así?


----------



## westhartford

Esa foto me recuerda a....por ejemplo... que tengo que recoger a mi hermano del colegio/las montañas de Sierra Nevada. 

Me estoy haciendo un lío, si os digo la verdad. Por alguna razón, la foto me las recuerda me suena verdaderamente mal....pero quizás no es incorrecto, pues, como me parece haber llegado a la conclusión, el sintagma introducido por la preposición 'a' realiza la función de CD, y no de complemento de régimen. Lo siento xD Ya no me fío ni de lo que te voy a decir ahora, pero veamos lo que dice el resto. 

Creo que sí es complemento directo, por la siguiente razón:
Sustituyamos el pronombre 'qué' por 'las montañas de Sierra Nevada'. La frase quedaría:
Esa foto me recuerda a las montañas de Sierra Nevada.
Se puede cambiar a pasiva.
Las montañas de sierra nevada me son recordadas por esa foto. 
Esa última frase, a pesar de que suena un poco enrevesada, supongo que se puede decir. 

Te pido disculpas, Pitt, por mi confusión inicial.


----------



## Pitt

westhartford said:


> Esa foto me recuerda a....por ejemplo... que tengo que recoger a mi hermano del colegio/las montañas de Sierra Nevada.
> 
> Me estoy haciendo un lío, si os digo la verdad. Por alguna razón, la foto me las recuerda me suena verdaderamente mal....pero quizás no es incorrecto, pues, como me parece haber llegado a la conclusión, el sintagma introducido por la preposición 'a' realiza la función de CD, y no de complemento de régimen. Lo siento xD Ya no me fío ni de lo que te voy a decir ahora, pero veamos lo que dice el resto.
> 
> Creo que sí es complemento directo, por la siguiente razón:
> Sustituyamos el pronombre 'qué' por 'las montañas de Sierra Nevada'. La frase quedaría:
> Esa foto me recuerda a las montañas de Sierra Nevada.
> Se puede cambiar a pasiva.
> Las montañas de sierra nevada me son recordadas por esa foto.
> Esa última frase, a pesar de que suena un poco enrevesada, supongo que se puede decir.
> 
> Te pido disculpas, Pitt, por mi confusión inicial.


 
Hola:

Esto es una cosa complicada. En todo caso te agradezco mucho todas las explicaciones. Otra vez el DPD:

*2.* En el español general culto este verbo es transitivo (_recordar_ [algo]) en sus acepciones más comunes:
*c) *Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’: _«Benigna, usted me recuerda a mi madre»_ (Díaz _Neruda_ [Chile 1991]); _«Esto me recuerda el caso (no: al caso) de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer»_ (Fisas _Historias_ [Esp. 1983]).

Lo veo así: El verbo *recordar* es transitivo, y por eso tiene un complemento directo, no un complemento de régimen. Quizás sea mejor:

_¿Qué te recuerda esa foto? Esa foto me recuerda las montañas de Sierra Nevada > Esa foto me las recuerda._
Qué/las montañas de Sierra Nevada/las = complemento directo

Creo que esta construcción en todo caso es correcta.

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Pitt said:


> He sacado este ejemplo del Collins Concise Spanish Dictionary:
> *recordar* VT 2 (= _traer a la memoria_) to remind:
> *¿A qué te recuerda esa foto?* What does that photo remind you of?
> 
> El verbo *recordar *es transitivo (tiene un complemento directo). Según esta entrada *a qué* es el complemento directo de cosa (con la preposición a). ¿Es así?


 
De acuerdo.

te > OI
A qué > objeto preposicional.

Claro, es un lío, pero la verdad es que una oración, o parecida, como "¿ A qué te recuerda esa foto ? existe, y tenemos que traducirla y analizarla, a pesar de los baches en los que caigamos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

roanheads said:


> De acuerdo.
> 
> te > OI
> A qué > objeto preposicional.
> 
> Claro, es un lío, pero la verdad es que una oración, o parecida, como "¿ A qué te recuerda esa foto ? existe, y tenemos que traducirla y analizarla, a pesar de los baches en los que caigamos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
_¿A qué te recuerda esa foto?_

El verbo *recordar* es transitivo. Si *a qué* es un objeto preposicional dónde es el objeto directo? 

Saludos


----------



## westhartford

'Te' es CI

A qué = CD
te = CI
recuerda= verbo
esta foto = sujeto


----------



## Pitt

westhartford said:


> 'Te' es CI
> 
> A qué = CD
> te = CI
> recuerda= verbo
> esta foto = sujeto


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## kayokid

westhartford--

Many thanks for your response and clarifications!


----------



## westhartford

Any time


----------



## roanheads

Pitt.
El verbo *recordar* es transitivo. Si *a qué* es un objeto preposicional dónde es el objeto directo? 







> *Prepositional Phrases as Direct Objects*
> 
> The second grammatical form that can perform the grammatical function of direct object is the prepositional phrase. Prepositional phrases are defined as phrases formed by a preposition directly followed by a prepositional complement such as a noun phrase as direct objects:
> 
> Asumo que lo de arriba aplica a " A qué ", como OD
> ​


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

¿Será que después de 38 post hemos llegado a un acuerdo o todavía hay dudas en el aire?


----------



## westhartford

sí, ya reconocí mi error


----------

